

The Slow Decline Of Adobe Flash Player - technologizer
http://www.fastcompany.com/3049920/tech-forecast/the-agonizingly-slow-decline-of-adobe-flash-player

======
Marazan
Flash being a resource hog is down to bad coding of the flash applications
rather than the runtime itself (the runtime isn't a masterpiece of efficiency
or anything but it isnt intrinsically a resource hog).

All the crappy programmers making punch the monkey flash ads will just make
punch the monkey html ads and you wont realise what it is consuming your
battery.

Also, "Thoughts on Flash" is full of easily verifiable lies.

~~~
anotherangrydev
The runtime is pretty awesome as well. I remember the work of people like Joa
Ebert exploiting the platform and the language to the max, really cool stuff.
The world is barely coming closer to what Flash was capable to do... 8 years
ago.

IMO Apple killed Flash not because of the "battery, security, etc..."
"issues", but because they didn't want their devices to depend so heavily on
another company. It was business, and strangely, Adobe didn't even put on a
fight. And they just spread FUD and all the developers that didn't know better
went with it, but I agree with you, shitty flash developers will now just be
shitty HTML developers and everything will be the same in another 5-6 years or
so.

~~~
francisl
There is probably business strategy in that, but I remember flash on my mac to
be terrible (100% cpu, draining battery like crazy). While the same version on
windows was running perfectly.

~~~
Marazan
Apple wouldn't give access for some hardware apis to Adobeso stuff that was
being done on the graphics hardware in windows had to be done 100% software on
Mac. Then Jobs complained that Flash was slow.

~~~
anotherangrydev
And its pretty much the same thing now.

Try WebGL on any Mac (Safari is the worst performer of them all btw). You will
see a bit of lag, frame drops, CPUs at 100%, a lot heat and your battery will
die in two hours max.

Open the same site on a Chrome/Windows machine (with comparable specs of
course) and you don't see any of that trouble.

Why? Because Apple wants everything done "The Apple Way®©™" and other people
just don't care so they just create a substandard implementation and call it a
day. And it's only going to get worse now that they want to push Metal
everywhere.

------
pc2g4d
What I don't understand is why Adobe hasn't made HTML5 a supported compilation
target for the existing Flash tools. Yes, tons of work. But a great way to
stay relevant in the web app development space.

------
neals
I do some Flex (Which is build on Flash) contracting, the money is crazy and
there are some Flex/Flash applications out there that I don't see getting
replaced by JS anytime soon.

~~~
wilsonfiifi
You are one of the brave few and I salute you! When flash fell out of favor I
joined all the other devs who jumped ship. I really enjoyed application
development with Flex/actionscript. It was a much saner ecosystem than client
side javascript IMO.

I think it's a pity Adobe hasn't open sourced flash, I'm sure there are some
rockstar developers out there who could help fix the bugs and boost the
performance/efficiency of the runtime.

~~~
francisl
you have haxe ([http://haxe.org/](http://haxe.org/)), open source and even
better.

~~~
Marazan
The flash language (Actionscript) was entirely open source from compiler up.
The OP is talking about the Flash runtime.

